# Excision labial cyst



## seslinger (Nov 6, 2008)

Would I use a 1- code or is there a code in the 5- section for an excision of a labial cyst?  Thank you.


----------



## belindapearl (Nov 6, 2008)

Look at code 56405 and see if this description fits your op note.  There is also a Bartholin cyst removal 56420 and 56440 if it is a Bartholin gland cyst


----------



## kellysarg21 (Nov 6, 2008)

I would use a 11420-11426 code, it explains as "physician excises a benign lesion, including the margins, except a skin tag, on the geitalia. The physician may suture the wound simply.

All of the 5 codes that I found weren't excisions.
Good Luck


----------



## trose45116 (Nov 6, 2008)

can you post the scrub version of the op report


----------



## seslinger (Nov 13, 2008)

with th retro knife the incision on the base of the polyp on the right small labia was excised.  The base was cauterized and closed with 3-0 plan catgut.


----------

